# Problemas instalando j2me....

## HitMaker

Buenas, pues que hago lo que dice, lo bajo manualmente y lo guardo en /usr/portage/distfiles y cuando hago --resume de la instalación me salta con lo mismo:

 *Quote:*   

> ls /usr/portage/distfiles/ | grep j2me
> 
> j2me_wireless_toolkit-2_2-linux-i386.bin
> 
> j2me_wireless_toolkit-2_2-update_1-linux.zip
> ...

 

Seguidamente hago:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --resume sun-j2me-bin
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

El build.log dice lo mismo, vamos que no sé que haré mal..

----------------------------

Y otra cosa referida al bluetooth, tengo activado este como viene en la documentación y tengo todos los drivers activados en el kernel como modules y no me funciona, no existe el módulo bluetooth y no parece reconocer mi bluetooth  :Sad: 

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## HitMaker

Vale arreglado, que bajaba el update 1 y no el 2, me pasa por leer mal   :Laughing: 

Y respecto al bluetooth, alguna idea?  :Sad: 

----------

## Stolz

Respecto al bluetooth, decir que no te va es algo muy genérico, indícanos más datos: qué comandos has probado, qué errores te han dado,...

Para empezar, la salida de hciconfig -a no estaría mal

----------

## HitMaker

Es que no sale nada con ese comando, y probar no he probado mucho más. 

El comando cat /proc/bus/usb/devices | grep bluetooth tampoco nada de nada  :Shocked: 

Y he hecho modprobe bluetooth o hid2hci y tampoco  :Sad: 

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues de momento se me ocurre que emerge -s bluetoot podria darte alguna pista sobre utilidades, los drivers por supuesto en el kernel.

----------

## HitMaker

No, si gnome-bluetooth lo tengo instalado y compiló sin problemas... pero no parece funcionar

----------

## esteban_conde

Otra cosa que podria darte pistas seria encender el dispositivo que quieras conectar despues del sistema arrancado y ejecutar dmesg, en las ultimas lineas si lo detecta deberia aparecer algo referente al dispositivo.

----------

## HitMaker

He probado eso último y tampoco... seguiré buscando, alguna sugerencia respecto al bluetooth?

Y una duda que nunca he solventado, como consigo que al iniciar el sistema no me levante la eth0 y ejecute dhcpcd, porque la mayoría de veces no ando conectado por cable y es una putada.

He quitado net.eth0 del nivel default y me sigue saliendo al cargar...

Y tengo editadas sus lineas en /etc/conf.d/net...

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Echale un vistazo a /etc/dhcp/, tiene los ficheros de configuracion.

Aparte de eso el sistema va a intentar tener una interface capaz de conectarte con la lan o internet, por defecto creo que va a eth0 (supongo que esa sera tu interface por cable), intenta configurar wlan0 o tu nombre de interface wireless para que te la cargue en el arranque, cambiale a eth0 la IP de forma que no pertenezcan las dos a la misma red y si alguna vez la necesitas habilitala con NAT o bien cambiandosela a mano.

----------

## HitMaker

Pues es que intuyo que hay no está la cuestión, por que mirad:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/dhcpcd.conf 
> 
> # A sample configuration for dhcpcd.
> 
> # See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.
> ...

 

No creo que haya nada que me levante la net.eth0 ahi no?

----------

## Stolz

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Es que no sale nada con ese comando, y probar no he probado mucho más. 

 

Si el comando hciconfig -a no devuelve nada, tu módulo Bluetooth no ha sido reconocido. Como dices que tienes todos los drivers activados yo diría que tu dongle no está soportado.

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

>  como consigo que al iniciar el sistema no me levante la eth0 y ejecute dhcpcd,

 

En /etc/conf.d/rc pon RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"

----------

## HitMaker

Gracias por lo del eth0  :Wink: 

Lo del bluetooth es raro, si en ubuntu me funciona de serie  :Sad:  Es muy raro si.

----------

## HitMaker

Me parece que lo he conseguido, he editado el /etc/conf.d/bluetooth y he cambiado la linea:

HID2HCI_ENABLE=true (estaba en false)

Y he iniciado el servicio, y ahora

 *Quote:*   

>  hciconfig -a
> 
> hci0:	Type: USB
> 
> 	BD Address: 00:1B:63:59:C6:9C ACL MTU: 384:8 SCO MTU: 64:8
> ...

 

----------

